# gut reaction: trek 3700 disc or trek marlin 5?



## fishstang (Oct 13, 2014)

Hey folks. Im looking at a new 2014 trek 3700 disc, and a 2015 trek marlin 5. Same exact price.....give me your feedback, please!


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

They are the same bike....pick the one you liked e best.


----------



## fishstang (Oct 13, 2014)

Marlin has m 3030 fork, 3700 has xtc 100mm...


----------



## fishstang (Oct 13, 2014)

Plus 26" as opposed to marlins 29's....


----------



## V8Interceptor (Aug 24, 2014)

I'd go for the Marlin


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

fishstang said:


> Hey folks. Im looking at a new 2014 trek 3700 disc, and a 2015 trek marlin 5. Same exact price.....give me your feedback, please!


Neither bike is designed for trails with any rocks and roots, log piles, drops or fast bumpy downhills---the fun stuff. You do get the look and an adequate ride for bike paths and dirt roads.
It will cost you $150 more and using a Bike Direct Gravity Point 1 and an Epicon fork off ebay or Amazon to get trail ready. Used off CL might work or closeouts at a shop. Ask for rebound damping.


----------



## fishstang (Oct 13, 2014)

Lbs is selling off its 2014 rental fleet. $380 for 2014 trek x caliber 6, used one summer. Better bike than all the above?


----------



## V8Interceptor (Aug 24, 2014)

The x-cal 6 is much better than the marlin or 3700. You get a better frame, better fork and double walled rims.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

fishstang said:


> Lbs is selling off its 2014 rental fleet. $380 for 2014 trek x caliber 6, used one summer. Better bike than all the above?


Very good example of a used bike you can get now and plan to make into a good trail bike with a change of the fork. Ride now and save for the fork.


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

Isn't researching and posting a thread and asking for opinions sort of the opposite of "gut reaction"?

Sorry I gotta be a bit of a smarta$$, but yeah, I know nothing of either bike. My gut reaction would be pick which ever my gut likes best.


----------



## fishstang (Oct 13, 2014)

Im asking for YOUR gut reaction, not mine. Figured i would take advantage of the wealth of knowledge on this board. Apparently, you have none to offer me.....lol!
Have a nice day


----------



## V8Interceptor (Aug 24, 2014)

eb1888 said:


> Very good example of a used bike you can get now and plan to make into a good trail bike with a change of the fork. Ride now and save for the fork.


I agree with eb1888. Go ahead and buy the used 2014 Trek X-Cal 6 so you can get "hooked" on mtb. Save your money and build a good relationship with your LBS so you can score a sweet deal a year from now on a discounted 2015 Superfly or Stache!!!


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

Save the money, buy the used Xcal. If you like it you will want to upgrade the fork. Take the money you saved and upgrade the fork. Once you upgrade the fork and ride the pants off it for several months you will know what you want in a bike. At the point you can either keep riding it, sell it and upgrade to something if you so choose, or keep it and get another bike. You always need another bike.


----------



## fishstang (Oct 13, 2014)

Right now, i ride a 1996 giant boulder 550....it will be a vast improvement WHICHEVER bike i purchase


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

My gut reaction is that the 3700 isn't really a Mtn bike...it is meant more for paved bike paths and light duty gravel roads. In the past the gearing has been pretty stout for serious climbing. It has suspension, but it works so well that you might as well just run rigid. It has disc brakes....but it doesn't mean they work well....plus everything these days comes with discs. 

With Trek....if you wanna really ride the trails, start with the 4300 at a minimum. 

You wanted opinion.....there to go.


----------



## fishstang (Oct 13, 2014)

Im thinking the trek xcaliber 6 is gonna look good in my garage...


----------

